# 5 bros What to expect?



## source1

Ok so I just started with 5 brothers. It has been two weeks and i have received no orders. I have been called maybe 10 times on rush orders they need covered and accepted a few. Is this normal with them how long does it take to start getting orders? Any insight is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## thanohano44

source1 said:


> Ok so I just started with 5 brothers. It has been two weeks and i have received no orders. I have been called maybe 10 times on rush orders they need covered and accepted a few. Is this normal with them how long does it take to start getting orders? Any insight is appreciated. Thanks


Lots of emails.


----------



## BPWY

Its not a matter of IF you are going to get screwed............. its only a matter of when and how bad.


----------



## source1

I know I have heard the horror stories. I do appreciate the warning and am approaching this with caution. Just looking for anybodys experience starting with them and how long it takes to get rolling.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

source1 said:


> Ok so I just started with 5 brothers. It has been two weeks and i have received no orders. I have been called maybe 10 times on rush orders they need covered and accepted a few. Is this normal with them how long does it take to start getting orders? Any insight is appreciated. Thanks



This is where we are with them to this day. #NFG


----------



## GTX63

Erratic, irregular, annoying. Just thoughts that came to me.

Been with them a long time, have never done a lot of trashouts for them because we can't get approvals. One example of a hundred, they decided a 40x60 barn full of plastic 5 gallon greenhouse planters and flower pots were personals once and halted work on everything. 3-4 clerks will hammer you with emails notifying you of work orders due. Then they will hit you with the same numbers of emails for follow up questions. You answer one of them and the other three send you a "second notice" demanding an answer. Grass cuts pay ok.
The photo labeling system they use is awful, meaning none.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Its not a matter of IF you are going to get screwed............. its only a matter of when and how bad.


They're not that bad. Well...only of you let them.


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> Erratic, irregular, annoying. Just thoughts that came to me.
> 
> Been with them a long time, have never done a lot of trashouts for them because we can't get approvals. One example of a hundred, they decided a 40x60 barn full of plastic 5 gallon greenhouse planters and flower pots were personals once and halted work on everything. 3-4 clerks will hammer you with emails notifying you of work orders due. Then they will hit you with the same numbers of emails for follow up questions. You answer one of them and the other three send you a "second notice" demanding an answer. Grass cuts pay ok.
> The photo labeling system they use is awful, meaning none.


Oh I know all about that BS. Once drive 3 hours to be told bales of hay are personal property too. FML.


----------



## JFMURFY

thanohano44 said:


> They're not that bad. Well...only of you let them.


That is so true. I do alot with them as well, their discount is one of the lowest around. Kicker is to save everything, WO's email's bids, follow-up each phone conversation with an email documenting the conversations. Remember the required photo's that you'll forget. Turn the work in on time or explain why it may be late. 
Don't hesitate to turn unreasonable work away, and be pro-active with the work, and bid everything.


----------



## BPWY

JFMURFY said:


> That is so true. I do alot with them as well, their discount is one of the lowest around. Kicker is to save everything, WO's email's bids, follow-up each phone conversation with an email documenting the conversations. Remember the required photo's that you'll forget. Turn the work in on time or explain why it may be late.
> Don't hesitate to turn unreasonable work away, and be pro-active with the work, and bid everything.






Between them outright screwing me and their increasing and continuous demands....... it just wasn't worth it.


----------



## BigMonkey

I waited 2 months before I got anything. Then you're in training for 90 days so you're only allowed to have 5 active work orders at a time. there's no way around that. Just make sure you don't let a completed $30 order sit on your desk, or you'll miss out on that $800 FHA Initial Secure.


----------



## source1

Thanks for all the replies. I guess i will just have to be patient and very cautious


----------



## FearlessTeapot

When we worked for them, they had just changed their policy to 'if you don't bid it every single time, you go back and fix it at your cost.' We had a home that was wrecked, inside and out. We had bids to demolish it as it was condemned as an unsafe structure. They wanted us to go back and redo the porch that was falling down, as we didn't have a bid specifically to repair it. Just an overall bid to demolish. They also wanted us to paint the interior for free, as we didn't bid that either.

Yea, peace.


----------



## BPWY

I hope you told them to get bent.


----------



## FearlessTeapot

BPWY said:


> I hope you told them to get bent.


Yep, it was the final straw for us. We had already gone back for other jobs on questionable returns. We weren't tossing that much money away on a condemned home for something that was clearly not even our fault.


----------



## Wannabe

Stupidity in action.


----------



## STARBABY

did an inspection on a house and bid to clean and rewint toilets. get a work order to do at own cost due to not reporting or having photos on an inspection I did back April(7 months ago).I looked back I had sent a emplyee to mow and had him take interior photos and sure enought no toilet photos. 5 Brother I thing has a team of people just looking for a reason to send a no charge order out. I don`t get them offend ,but when I do it pi&&es me off!


----------



## PropPresPro

STARBABY said:


> did an inspection on a house and bid to clean and rewint toilets. get a work order to do at own cost due to not reporting or having photos on an inspection I did back April(7 months ago).I looked back I had sent a emplyee to mow and had him take interior photos and sure enought no toilet photos. 5 Brother I thing has a team of people just looking for a reason to send a no charge order out. I don`t get them offend ,but when I do it pi&&es me off!


Been there, done that. . .

Now ALL my inspections come with a disclaimer that this was a very quick visual inspection and all items needing addressed may not have been observed on this visit. If it is observed on a future inspection, it will be addressed at that time.

2 Years of that disclaimer now & not one "No Charge WO for missing it on the first visit".

BTW, I do not do work for the Siblings.


----------



## BPWY

Your disclaimer wouldn't work with the siblings. 


They ignore nearly every thing you send in except what they want to see.


----------



## 68W30

*same for any company*



source1 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I guess i will just have to be patient and very cautious



thats a mantra Patient and Cautious 

from the biggest national to the humblest regional


----------



## JFMURFY

They ignore nearly every thing you send in except what they want to see. [/QUOTE]


Very good... that's exactly how I see it with them.


----------



## GTX63

Former sub of mine called me a couple of days ago. Five Brothers is charging him back a couple hundred bucks plus a $35 admin fee. He does inspections for them for about $6 a pop (didn't listen to me...). He did interior inspections all summer long at one property, one per month. With the drought, it rained maybe a half dozen times in his area all year. He is getting the backcharge because another contractor for Five Brothers went into the basement last week and said the walls were seeping and he had to fix it. He emails the person who sent him the backcharge, she says she is only in billing and has no other information. He emails and tries to call his regional, no one knows anything. So, here this poor schmo is, out $200, can't get any answers, no details on what was done, who did it and why, just, "The walls were seeping and you didn't catch it." Reason # 877 why the money your making from a National today isn't worth the money they will take tomorrow.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GTX63 said:


> Former sub of mine called me a couple of days ago. Five Brothers is charging him back a couple hundred bucks plus a $35 admin fee. He does inspections for them for about $6 a pop (didn't listen to me...). He did interior inspections all summer long at one property, one per month. With the drought, it rained maybe a half dozen times in his area all year. He is getting the backcharge because another contractor for Five Brothers went into the basement last week and said the walls were seeping and he had to fix it. He emails the person who sent him the backcharge, she says she is only in billing and has no other information. He emails and tries to call his regional, no one knows anything. So, here this poor schmo is, out $200, can't get any answers, no details on what was done, who did it and why, just, "The walls were seeping and you didn't catch it." Reason # 877 why the money your making from a National today isn't worth the money they will take tomorrow.



Wow!!! Does this sound familiar. In late June or early July we got a call from 5 Bros wanting us to drylock a basement. We went there and saw that another contractor had attempted in typical CL fashion. I called 5 bros and asked for clarification on EXACTLY how they wanted this done and what they wanted included prior to bidding. We bid the job and they approved our bid. We ran it out then received a call from them saying we had a return due to the basement leaking. This call came in August when there wasn't a wet or even moist basement in the tri state area. I called as many people there as I could get to listen went and took pics called from the site and emailed the pics of the dry basement to as many email addresses as i had on file. 

We never heard any more about this property so I am not 100% sure how it turned out? It seems that drylocking is a huge source of revenue for them?


----------



## GTX63

His online inspection report contains a line that he has to answer "yes" or "no" after every visit if the basement shows any signs of leaking. He asked me what a contractor could possibly do to stop water seepage in a basement for less than $200. All I could tell him was "Close the basement door."Backcharges seem to come from a puff of smoke and then when the smoke clears no one involved is around to answer any questions.That is one heck of a risk to take for $6-$8 a pop.


----------



## GTX63

Chargebacks are a huge source of revenue for all Nationals.


----------



## GaReops

FiveBrms. Best of the nationals..


----------



## SagesServices

GTX63 said:


> His online inspection report contains a line that he has to answer "yes" or "no" after every visit if the basement shows any signs of leaking. He asked me what a contractor could possibly do to stop water seepage in a basement for less than $200. All I could tell him was "Close the basement door."Backcharges seem to come from a puff of smoke and then when the smoke clears no one involved is around to answer any questions.That is one heck of a risk to take for $6-$8 a pop.


 
Thats sounds like MCS forms. MCS has all the legal disclaimer crap and the information they want is very taxing. I just don't mess with them, put N/A in the boxes. :whistling2:

If it gets rejected so be it. The rates are getting so cheap the good inspectors are leaving very quickly. When you do the math, there is no profit in it really. Its sad, but when you reject the rural stuff you actually come out better staying put. 

I saw a REO QC check recently that was 35 miles away for $5. Now what kind of inspector are you going to get for $5? These are the guys checking behind the contractors! They want many pics too, 7 pics of each damage etc... $5.... yes thats right $5.00 for a full interior/exterior with lots of details. Its insane, I prefer to ignore such crap personally. If everyone rejected the crap, the prices would go up to sane levels.


----------



## BPWY

I won't do $10 qcs.

Time gas travel time upload time....

It just ain't worth it.


----------



## JFMURFY

Just did a CC inspection for them on a single family with 170+ cubic yards of debris... stolen pipes, falling ceilings, a hole in the foundation wall you could drive a VW bug through... bid list was a room by room itemized list of issues totaling about 45 items, along with 200 plus pics.
The gal emails me back wanting a break-down of "personals" and debris...along with a "man-hour" breakdown. All tol' it was aout 4 hours worth of work...compensation $20, not to mention the follow-up I'll be getting to explain why I told her I would not breakout anything, and that our estimates are proprietary and confidential information and that we do not provide man-hours unless awarded a contract.


----------



## STARBABY

JFMURFY said:


> Just did a CC inspection for them on a single family with 170+ cubic yards of debris... stolen pipes, falling ceilings, a hole in the foundation wall you could drive a VW bug through... bid list was a room by room itemized list of issues totaling about 45 items, along with 200 plus pics.
> The gal emails me back wanting a break-down of "personals" and debris...along with a "man-hour" breakdown. All tol' it was aout 4 hours worth of work...compensation $20, not to mention the follow-up I'll be getting to explain why I told her I would not breakout anything, and that our estimates are proprietary and confidential information and that we do not provide man-hours unless awarded a contract.


One thing I hate with them lately is wanting man hrs and more details breakdown of bid! I just do not have the time at night to do this! Glad my work with them has slowed, there paper work is a pain in the A** to do!


----------



## JFMURFY

STARBABY said:


> One thing I hate with them lately is wanting man hrs and more details breakdown of bid! I just do not have the time at night to do this! Glad my work with them has slowed, there paper work is a pain in the A** to do!


I just got done with them..."#42 this bid needs to be itemized with all of the steps of the repair. Response *Proprietary bid information *
I'll let you what they come back with.


----------



## Wannabe

JFMURFY said:


> I just got done with them..."#42 this bid needs to be itemized with all of the steps of the repair. Response *Proprietary bid information *
> I'll let you what they come back with.


 
THAT is a very good reason for Xactimate (well there is NO good reason for that in the P&P business) BUT I can take a bid and with a push of the button make the estimate more of a punchlist of the project with the final number at the end. Service Companies HATED this since they could not nitpick on any 1 line item. They never did figure out how to get around this :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63

JFMURFY said:


> I just got done with them..."#42 this bid needs to be itemized with all of the steps of the repair. Response *Proprietary bid information *
> I'll let you what they come back with.


You will likely get an email warning you that failure to comply with their bid requirements will result in another contractor submitting the bid and you being charged for it; which is funny since they are not paying you.You may also get a Tiffny, Brittny, Arika, Tenisha, etc, calling you to coach you on the language they need to submit to their client.


----------



## JFMURFY

GTX63 said:


> You will likely get an email warning you that failure to comply with their bid requirements will result in another contractor submitting the bid and you being charged for it; which is funny since they are not paying you.You may also get a Tiffny, Brittny, Arika, Tenisha, etc, calling you to coach you on the language they need to submit to their client.


They can call all they want...I'll respond they same way... *Proprietary Information*...did tell the gal If she didn't like the bid..."throw it way". People are getting to cozy when you do their work an they have the gaul to to write you back an say "that's not how you do it.... this is how" duh... so do it


----------



## mtmtnman

My latest interaction with the brothers. A mold house with severe black mold floor to ceiling. The house has had water in the basement EVERY spring for 3 years. No sump pit for a pump inside. Only outside and the original pump froze and broke...................


5 Bros: This is an obtain bid W/O. Please obtain necessary bids and submit.

ME: Mold remediation companies in this valley charge a $350 bid fee to provide estimates refundable on acceptance of proposal. Please provide a work order for $500 to provide estimate to cover the bid fee, your discount and my time.........

5 Bros: So you’re telling me that YOU cannot obtain these bids?
Please advise.

ME: I can obtain these bids but the remediation companies will charge me to do the bids. And yes you are correct, I cannot bid mold. I am NOT certified Nor qualified nor do I carry environmental liability insurance.

5 Bros: This is an obtain bid order. So obtain the bids and submit what you have said below onto your results.

Wait,
So you cannot obtain the requested bids because you’re not certified to bid on mold? As a contractor here with five brothers you must be able to bid to treat mold.

Please advise,




ME: I cannot obtain the bids without paying the remediation company up front and I will not pay a bid fee to the remediation company out of my pocket without a work order from you stating it will be reimbursed.


5 Bros: Please submit that on your results giving us the name of the company and a number to contact.

ME: Contact *****@**********.com @ ****** Restoration. Bid fee is $350 on bank owned properties refundable upon acceptance of bid since 95% of these bids never get approved. I have CC'ed them in this e-mail.









*5 Bros: This order is being reassigned due to no results/photos submitted in a timely manner.*​ *Please do not complete any more work on this order as you will NOT be paid!*​ *Please also take note that you are being rated negatively for poor communication. Thank you.*

ME: How many times do I have to tell you people that the restoration companies will not bid a job without receiving a bid fee. I have multiple emails on this property saying this but yet you do not understand! I tried calling you on the phone yesterday to explain this to you since an email doesn't seem to be working but you didn't answer the phone...........


Haven't heard a thing from these idiots since. Been trying to get rid of them for more than 2 years. Maybe this will do it????.....


----------



## Wannabe

ME: 5Bro will be rated negative for poor communication and outstanding stupidity. This will be posted on the World Wide Web for Contractors, Banks and Government Agencies to see. Note: Our Company has removed this from our inventory and all service actions will cease immediately.


----------



## JFMURFY

Hi Matt,
I know what you go through as I deal with it daily too... Went to the op of the 5 Bros food chain yesterday concerning a gal who could not fathom an Up charge on Adjuster specified 30 x 80 prehung door. The rough opening is 30x 78.25". I sent a CO letter stating I required an additonal $373 as the door needs to be special ordered and constructed.. she came back with $35 dollar offer. 
I've also come to the realization that the majority of there email response come late in the day, like a Friday afternoon, or just before a holiday.
In dealing with their Staff, I've learned an immediate response to the person sending the email as well as CC the Regional keeps them on their toes...


----------



## Cleanupman

We found it much easier just to not work with them.
They are a joke...
Label photos????
If the person reviewing the photos can not tell a commode full of feces is dirty, a photo with a toilet brush in a jand with bright yellow gloves is being cleaned and a sparkling white commode iis clean they do not belong behind a desk QCing photos...
We told them to go blow...
Their properties are now being services by someone from LV 800 miles away...at 3X what they would be compensating us...


----------



## PropPresPro

Cleanupman said:


> We found it much easier just to not work with them.
> They are a joke...
> Label photos????
> If the person reviewing the photos can not tell a commode full of feces is dirty, a photo with a toilet brush in a jand with bright yellow gloves is being cleaned and a sparkling white commode iis clean they do not belong behind a desk QCing photos...
> We told them to go blow...
> Their properties are now being services by someone from LV 800 miles away...at 3X what they would be compensating us...


Lem'me guess -- another subber that needs to leave the industry?


----------



## Cleanupman

PropPresPro said:


> Lem'me guess -- another subber that needs to leave the industry?


Actually they drive up here twice a month...trying to recruit people...
Everybody is aware of the subbers in this area and won't work for them...
But the work they do they do need to leave the industry and quit giving the honest working stiif a bad name...
That association thing is a bitch...


----------



## dsign2u

mtmtnman said:


> My latest interaction with the brothers. A mold house with severe black mold floor to ceiling. The house has had water in the basement EVERY spring for 3 years. No sump pit for a pump inside. Only outside and the original pump froze and broke...................
> 
> 
> 5 Bros: This is an obtain bid W/O. Please obtain necessary bids and submit.
> 
> ME: Mold remediation companies in this valley charge a $350 bid fee to provide estimates refundable on acceptance of proposal. Please provide a work order for $500 to provide estimate to cover the bid fee, your discount and my time.........
> 
> 5 Bros: So you’re telling me that YOU cannot obtain these bids?
> Please advise.
> 
> ME: I can obtain these bids but the remediation companies will charge me to do the bids. And yes you are correct, I cannot bid mold. I am NOT certified Nor qualified nor do I carry environmental liability insurance.
> 
> 5 Bros: This is an obtain bid order. So obtain the bids and submit what you have said below onto your results.
> 
> Wait,
> So you cannot obtain the requested bids because you’re not certified to bid on mold? As a contractor here with five brothers you must be able to bid to treat mold.
> 
> Please advise,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME: I cannot obtain the bids without paying the remediation company up front and I will not pay a bid fee to the remediation company out of my pocket without a work order from you stating it will be reimbursed.
> 
> 
> 5 Bros: Please submit that on your results giving us the name of the company and a number to contact.
> 
> ME: Contact *****@**********.com @ ****** Restoration. Bid fee is $350 on bank owned properties refundable upon acceptance of bid since 95% of these bids never get approved. I have CC'ed them in this e-mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5 Bros: This order is being reassigned due to no results/photos submitted in a timely manner.*
> 
> 
> *Please do not complete any more work on this order as you will NOT be paid!*​
> *Please also take note that you are being rated negatively for poor communication. Thank you.*
> 
> ME: How many times do I have to tell you people that the restoration companies will not bid a job without receiving a bid fee. I have multiple emails on this property saying this but yet you do not understand! I tried calling you on the phone yesterday to explain this to you since an email doesn't seem to be working but you didn't answer the phone...........
> 
> 
> Haven't heard a thing from these idiots since. Been trying to get rid of them for more than 2 years. Maybe this will do it????.....


How do you get rid of them? Do you wait for them to kick you out of the vendor list or ignore their emails/calls? They tried to stick me with a work order that I didnt accept on a friday afternoon and gave me the same reponse except that I would be back charged if this was an approval.


----------



## GTX63

You send them an email informing them you are no longer accepting work orders from their company. They will still call and the girl down the hall will still send you work. You have them forward the email to everyone that needs to know. The middle manager will call and try to dissuade you with no promises of anything except if you communicate better they will try and listen better. It is a slow and aggravating breakup.


----------



## REO2Rentals

GTX63 said:


> You will likely get an email warning you that failure to comply with their bid requirements will result in another contractor submitting the bid and you being charged for it; which is funny since they are not paying you.You may also get a Tiffny, Brittny, Arika, Tenisha, etc, calling you to coach you on the language they need to submit to their client.



How RETARD CAN THEY BE? You being charged for another contractor submitting the bid?  No words in any dictionary that fit these numb skull:notworthy:


----------



## thanohano44

REO2Rentals said:


> How RETARD CAN THEY BE? You being charged for another contractor submitting the bid?  No words in any dictionary that fit these numb skull:notworthy:


Welcome to P&P. you sound new. If you miss a bid to abate a hazard or put the property in conveyance. It's your fault if someone bid it previously or after your bid.


----------



## BigP

GTX63 said:


> You send them an email informing them you are no longer accepting work orders from their company. They will still call and the girl down the hall will still send you work. You have them forward the email to everyone that needs to know. The middle manager will call and try to dissuade you with no promises of anything except if you communicate better they will try and listen better. It is a slow and aggravating breakup.


Yes it is but, :whistling2:"Breaking Up Is Hard To Do":whistling2: .

That is exactly what I did, and what they did, and finally I just Cc'd everyone on the company contact list the same message and then got one last phone call confirming our separation.:thumbup:


----------



## REO2Rentals

thanohano44 said:


> Welcome to P&P. you sound new. If you miss a bid to abate a hazard or put the property in conveyance. It's your fault if someone bid it previously or after your bid.



Not new my dear:thumbup: but have not ran into a scumbag, dirt bag, bottom feeder and dishonest company yet! Well been with 2 national company for about 6 weeks and they pull that stunt on us (cubic count blah blah blah, cut invoice etc...) Oh god I drop that sucker faster than lighting hit:thumbsup: Cut my lost and move on - Tax write off ( Hello uncle SAMmy)


----------



## REO2Rentals

Like gambling...........you know when to walk-away and cut your lost! otherwise you lost you A$$


----------



## BPWY

If you accuse them of being lying sacks they get rid of you with a quickness.


Oh yeah, I got the t shirt.


----------



## mtmtnman

Took almost 2 years but they finally quit sending me work a few weeks ago............


----------



## NewEnglandProp

About this time last year they accepted us as vendors week before xmas, after their phone interview they said you will get orders 3 weeks from now we do not have any at the moment. Minute she hung up 5 orders came in hmmm..



Long story short (I have a previous post on them) They had took a bid I submitted, reworked/reworded/re-priced and told me DO IT.

At that time I took every number I had for those clowns called all one by one and notified each pull your wo's as they will not be addressed by me (told them I don't care who changed bid, they said HUD did, I told them I don't care if GOD changed it is no longer my bid once changed)-please note I got my payment for previous stuff before I dumped them, watch sometime they hold money back

after that like a fart in a dust storm, they were gone-total hell time experienced- 77 1/2 days lol :whistling2:


----------



## BPWY

Just so you know HUD does not change bids, they either accept or don't accept.


The siblings straight lied to you. As do all the other nationals that say HUD changed any bids.


----------



## JDRM

BPWY said:


> Just so you know HUD does not change bids, they either accept or don't accept.
> 
> 
> The siblings straight lied to you. As do all the other nationals that say HUD changed any bids.


Exactly!


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> Just so you know HUD does not change bids, they either accept or don't accept.
> 
> 
> The siblings straight lied to you. As do all the other nationals that say HUD changed any bids.


 
So do they turn in your and them send you a reduce approval and keep the differance? If they are man tallk about a hell of a law suit!


----------



## BPWY

STARBABY said:


> So do they turn in your and them send you a reduce approval and keep the differance? If they are man tallk about a hell of a law suit!






As I understand it yes. I'm not able to name names but its my understanding one of our forum members actually spoke to a HUD person on this matter.
And that the FBI may investigate the matter, because we are talking millions of fraud dollars.

The reason its gone on for so long is that nobody has been able to prove any thing and the nationals continue to lie lie lie.


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> As I understand it yes. I'm not able to name names but its my understanding one of our forum members actually spoke to a HUD person on this matter.
> And that the FBI may investigate the matter, because we are talking millions of fraud dollars.
> 
> The reason its gone on for so long is that nobody has been able to prove any thing and the nationals continue to lie lie lie.


 
Hope the FBI breaks it off in them!


----------



## BPWY

Prior to the mentioned conversation I knew the nationals were lying thru their teeth because when ever asked 
to produce proof of HUD's alleged bid cut that was ALWAYS denied and the subject would immediately be changed.


----------



## PPCLLC

*Five Bros*

I work with them on the inspection side and haven't had any issues. Only deal is when you do insurance loss inspections it takes longer to get paid.


----------



## probog

Been inspecting for 5Bro 3 yrs ($20.00 a pop). They send about 15 a month, then every now and then ask me to cover 10-20 late/rushes because their $6 guys fail.
Been doing PPO and REO for them lately. Max detail but approvals so far are worth it.


----------



## GTX63

It is correct that HUD accepts the bids as they are presented. They do not cut, alter, reword or add anything as they recieve them. The shenanigans occurr from the "handlers" beforehand. Some companies will ask that you submit a letterhead bid without your discount and with certain wording. As I mentioned in an earlier thread, Five Brothers is also known to ask you to submit a 2nd bid under another name for a similar but different amount. It may all sound like a bunch of krap, and it is; but in many cases, they have lawyers who do nothing but specialize in cya over this stuff.


----------



## BPWY

probog said:


> Been inspecting for 5Bro 3 yrs ($20.00 a pop). They send about 15 a month, then every now and then ask me to cover 10-20 late/rushes because their $6 guys fail.
> Been doing PPO and REO for them lately. Max detail but approvals so far are worth it.







When I was doing P&P for them they said the inspectors and other contractors were never allowed to do both.
And at that time they'd do every thing possible to ensure that the two would never met accidentally at a property.


----------



## GTX63

Depends on your area. They couldn't find any other contractors around us so they begged us to do some inspections and conveyence inspects while we were still doing the big jobs for them. They told us we were the only game in town.


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> They told us we were the only game in town.





My eleven months with them showed me that they are just like lawyers. And politicians.
If their gums are flapping........... they are lying.




Never ever believe that if one of them tells you that. Because it can lead to complacency and that can lead to charge backs....... BIIIIIIG ones.
Not saying you would be complacent, but just a word of advise to any that might read it.


----------



## Cleanupman

This is just one company...even though they pay the big money before discount...the work load and adnimistrative time for their crap is just not worth it....labeling photos...what a crock


----------



## mtmtnman

LOL!!! They keep coming back!!! Got ANOTHER work order on the mold house last Friday. It read as follows:

_THE DRYWALL HAS BEEN REMOVED FROM THE BASEMENT, BUT THE STUDS, CEILINGS, ETC. ARE STILL MOLDY.
PLEASE ADVISE IF IT IS POSSIBLE. TO CLEAN THESE MOLDY AREAS, AND IF SO, OBTAIN BID TO ADDRESS._

I responded:

I cannot provide this mold remediation bid for you as:

#1. I am not certified in mold remediation nor do i carry _*environmental liability*_ insurance. When asked to bid the previous work for 5 Bros. on this property 5 bros. would not let me bid to iicrc s520 standards (bid provided by 3rd party mold specialist) and i refuse to provide "substandard" non-comforming project bids as it leaves me (and you) liable for litigation.

#2. The local remediation companies i use will not bid a job without being paid a bid fee refundable upon acceptance as 95% of the bids they work up NEVER get approved, thus they waste many hours of valuable time.

#3. Whomever you had pull out the drywall (&%$*#$% Property Preservation??) did not follow iicrc s520 standards per Industry Guidelines and install containment zones and now there is sure to be even more contamination through the house transferred by air ducts Ect. Being a Category 3 hazard the local Dept of Health should have been notified per Industry regulation/codes and proper signage should have been posted. In checking with the dept. of health, they where never notified on this job.

6 hours later i get this from them:










THIS ORDER IS BEING REASSIGNED AS YOU ARE BEING PLACED ON LEVEL 2 HOLD.


LMAO!!! WTF is a level 2 hold?? They will just send the other hack there to do it. All the foreclosure realty agents in the valley now know the address and will suggest a mold test when it goes REO. What a circle jerk with these nationals!!!! It would be nice if they got hung out on some of these!!!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> LOL!!! They keep coming back!!! Got ANOTHER work order on the mold house last Friday. It read as follows:
> 
> _THE DRYWALL HAS BEEN REMOVED FROM THE BASEMENT, BUT THE STUDS, CEILINGS, ETC. ARE STILL MOLDY.
> PLEASE ADVISE IF IT IS POSSIBLE. TO CLEAN THESE MOLDY AREAS, AND IF SO, OBTAIN BID TO ADDRESS._
> 
> I responded:
> 
> I cannot provide this mold remediation bid for you as:
> 
> #1. I am not certified in mold remediation nor do i carry _*environmental liability*_ insurance. When asked to bid the previous work for 5 Bros. on this property 5 bros. would not let me bid to iicrc s520 standards (bid provided by 3rd party mold specialist) and i refuse to provide "substandard" non-comforming project bids as it leaves me (and you) liable for litigation.
> 
> #2. The local remediation companies i use will not bid a job without being paid a bid fee refundable upon acceptance as 95% of the bids they work up NEVER get approved, thus they waste many hours of valuable time.
> 
> #3. Whomever you had pull out the drywall (&%$*#$% Property Preservation??) did not follow iicrc s520 standards per Industry Guidelines and install containment zones and now there is sure to be even more contamination through the house transferred by air ducts Ect. Being a Category 3 hazard the local Dept of Health should have been notified per Industry regulation/codes and proper signage should have been posted. In checking with the dept. of health, they where never notified on this job.
> 
> 6 hours later i get this from them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ORDER IS BEING REASSIGNED AS YOU ARE BEING PLACED ON LEVEL 2 HOLD.
> 
> 
> LMAO!!! WTF is a level 2 hold?? They will just send the other hack there to do it. All the foreclosure realty agents in the valley now know the address and will suggest a mold test when it goes REO. What a circle jerk with these nationals!!!! It would be nice if they got hung out on some of these!!!


You just helped ensure that happens. The sad part of it all is...it might fall on the hands of the other contractor.


----------



## 68W30

mtmtnman said:


> LOL!!! They keep coming back!!! Got ANOTHER work order on the mold house last Friday. It read as follows:
> 
> _THE DRYWALL HAS BEEN REMOVED FROM THE BASEMENT, BUT THE STUDS, CEILINGS, ETC. ARE STILL MOLDY.
> PLEASE ADVISE IF IT IS POSSIBLE. TO CLEAN THESE MOLDY AREAS, AND IF SO, OBTAIN BID TO ADDRESS._
> 
> I responded:
> 
> I cannot provide this mold remediation bid for you as:
> 
> #1. I am not certified in mold remediation nor do i carry _*environmental liability*_ insurance. When asked to bid the previous work for 5 Bros. on this property 5 bros. would not let me bid to iicrc s520 standards (bid provided by 3rd party mold specialist) and i refuse to provide "substandard" non-comforming project bids as it leaves me (and you) liable for litigation.
> 
> #2. The local remediation companies i use will not bid a job without being paid a bid fee refundable upon acceptance as 95% of the bids they work up NEVER get approved, thus they waste many hours of valuable time.
> 
> #3. Whomever you had pull out the drywall (&%$*#$% Property Preservation??) did not follow iicrc s520 standards per Industry Guidelines and install containment zones and now there is sure to be even more contamination through the house transferred by air ducts Ect. Being a Category 3 hazard the local Dept of Health should have been notified per Industry regulation/codes and proper signage should have been posted. In checking with the dept. of health, they where never notified on this job.
> 
> 6 hours later i get this from them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ORDER IS BEING REASSIGNED AS YOU ARE BEING PLACED ON LEVEL 2 HOLD.
> 
> 
> LMAO!!! WTF is a level 2 hold?? They will just send the other hack there to do it. All the foreclosure realty agents in the valley now know the address and will suggest a mold test when it goes REO. What a circle jerk with these nationals!!!! It would be nice if they got hung out on some of these!!!



Remember my post about having a text file with standard disclaimers 

the above is exactly what im talking about 

copy past save as AINT DOING MOLD.TXT


Oh level 2 hold is the same as double secret probation 
or we are sending work till we can replace you


----------



## GTX63

LOL, you beat me to it. Yes, it means double secret probation from Dean Wormer.


----------



## thanohano44

68W30 said:


> Remember my post about having a text file with standard disclaimers
> 
> the above is exactly what im talking about
> 
> copy past save as AINT DOING MOLD.TXT
> 
> 
> Oh level 2 hold is the same as double secret probation
> or we are sending work till we can replace you


What happens when they reactivate you without letting you know and you start receiving work orders?


----------



## PropPresPro

thanohano44 said:


> What happens when they reactivate you without letting you know and you start receiving work orders?


I don't think we are supposed to make fun of the discipline they hand down to us. Obviously you guys aren't drinking the regimented amount of kool-aid either. :drink: per day, just like we were taught!

Reactivation from a Level 2 hold???  INCONCEIVABLE!


----------



## JFMURFY

At least here in Ct... Mold is not regulated, as such there are no governmental reg's in place to govern its cleanup. The CT DOH has a brochure that makes recommendations (following IICC), but they are simply informational.

So I'll be one of their "hacks" to clean black "sheet" off the sub-construction, with obvious "disclaimers". 

As I don't live in Montana or another State I don't concern myself with their Reg's. But the money for the work is legal tender and it does aid in the bottom line.


----------



## BPWY

Just because it isn't "regulated" is not going to protect you in the event of a lawsuit for improper treatment and some one buys it, gets sick and they determine mold was the cause.


----------



## Wannabe

As stated previously: State Reg, Fed Regs may be lacking at the legislation level BUT it does not make a contractor any less liable. It is "regulated" in the method of "how to complete" the remediation--thus the IICRC S-520 Standards. At this time the non-regulation only means you dont need a State specific license to complete the work...

Basically, Complete the remediation to Industry Standards to reduce your liability OR do it the methods the Service Companies want and be "shark bait". Not being certified means you dont have Pollution Liability to cover your exposure with Insurance...ie your on your own (self insure)


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> LOL, you beat me to it. Yes, it means double secret probation from Dean Wormer.


Well, I get correspondence today telling me I'm on my level two hold because I contacted the Health Department to check if proper protocol was followed when they pulled out the moldy drywall. getting in trouble for doing the right thing, seems to be the story of my life! LMFAO!


----------



## BRADSConst

mtmtnman said:


> Well, I get correspondence today telling me I'm on my level two hold because I contacted the Health Department to check if proper protocol was followed when they pulled out the moldy drywall. getting in trouble for doing the right thing, seems to be the story of my life! LMFAO!


Don't stop there! Aim for triple super secret, never be reinstated probation by politely informing them that you are inviting the planning, building and zoning commision to stop by and see if the house should be condemned and given a violation to raze!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Well, I get correspondence today telling me I'm on my level two hold because I contacted the Health Department to check if proper protocol was followed when they pulled out the moldy drywall. getting in trouble for doing the right thing, seems to be the story of my life! LMFAO!


Obama runs 5 Bruthas too? Lol


----------



## STARBABY

any of you get orders to fix or bid problems that inspectors report! The inspector in my area is a real winner, can`t seem to be able open a door with keys in the lock box( work fine for me!!!!). report HVAC missing, I love this one old house uses gas units in each room and a window a/c! not sure how he came up with HVAC missing house no vents duct work,ect

Not sure what there paying 5 brother inspector ,I hope it`s not much!


----------



## MNP&P

STARBABY said:


> Not sure what there paying 5 brother inspector ,I hope it`s not much!


I ran into a 5 bros inspector at a property a while back--He said he gets $10 per inspection but he did exterior only. He covered three counties and said he makes it up in volume--Yikes! I personally can't see how it can be profitable at $10 per but he said hes been at it for a few years.


----------



## BigP

mtmtnman said:


> Well, I get correspondence today telling me I'm on my level two hold because I contacted the Health Department to check if proper protocol was followed when they pulled out the moldy drywall. getting in trouble for doing the right thing, seems to be the story of my life! LMFAO!


:whistling2:Whistle Blower!:whistling2: 

Level 3+ Hold is just around the corner if you keep this up:thumbsup:


----------



## STARBABY

MNP&P said:


> I ran into a 5 bros inspector at a property a while back--He said he gets $10 per inspection but he did exterior only. He covered three counties and said he makes it up in volume--Yikes! I personally can't see how it can be profitable at $10 per but he said hes been at it for a few years.


 
agree!

I get $25 for trip charge


----------



## NewEnglandProp

BPWY said:


> Just so you know HUD does not change bids, they either accept or don't accept.
> 
> 
> The siblings straight lied to you. As do all the other nationals that say HUD changed any bids.


They did a lot more than lie-and their favorite saying is "so you refuse yadayadayada" always make sure you state "I do not refuse" and your reasoning.

My impression of the 77 1/2 days I was involved with them they spent more time trying to find things to fault us on rather than pay attention what was being told to them.

They had Property in Hartford CT they kept sending requests for bids on repair/replace (the roof). They included on the work order others bids copy and pasted in and OUT of order, I-e part of one here then skip a page there was more lol. Long story short it was a 3 story building and @ the time they were asking us to bid it the weather was not our friend, and I told them if you really need this done asap we request it be reassigned to a different vendor as previous commitments will hinder us from doing this in a timely manner to which we were told use demensions and info from previous bids on work order to build you own bid.

Long story short I did not like that idea, and finally on the 22nd day got on the roof, and low and behold it was brand spanking new and had been that way probably for at least 3 months. Seeing this my heart just dropped, because way back in the back of my mind, this had a poor contractor screwed for what appeared to be a 20k+ job, and proved beyond a shadow that 5 siblings has no clue to whats going on. I know property changes hand quickly sometimes in the shuffle, but a 3 month old new roof and 6 diff bids to replace it all in one month-something smells there.

I will never mention these clowns again.:blink:


----------



## NewEnglandProp

BPWY said:


> Just because it isn't "regulated" is not going to protect you in the event of a lawsuit for improper treatment and some one buys it, gets sick and they determine mold was the cause.


 
Not funny as that can of worms just opened up in CT against someone I am familiar with. As far as I know he did quality work with no complaints but stuff happens-better safe than sorry and leave that stuff to experts or should I say certified peeps.


----------



## BPWY

Certified and as Wannabe said .... properly insured for the big bux.


----------



## 68W30

I've also come to the realization that the majority of there email response come late in the day, like a Friday afternoon, or just before a holiday.
In dealing with their Staff, I've learned an immediate response to the person sending the email as well as CC the Regional keeps them on their toes...


I just posted On the above Activity 


can we get one of us to go work for one of them Mata Hari Style It would be hilarious


----------

